# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Dix-huitime dition - Second semestre 2019

## vermine

Le second semestre de l'anne 2019 est termin. Aprs ces joyeuses ftes, il est venu le temps de faire le bilan afin de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. Les responsables de rubriques ont pris en charge la mise en place de cette dition (pour ne pas changer).

 ::fleche::  _Des jeux-concours ? Mais qu'est-ce que cela peut bien tre ?_
Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de *la rdaction* qu'*aux membres du club*. Et oui ! Votre nom peut apparaitre dans ces listes.
Pour cela, il vous suffit de contribuer aux diffrents apports de ressources qui sont hberges par Developpez.com. N'hsitez pas  contacter un responsable de rubrique pour proposer vos contributions et faire vivre notre Communaut.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours !  ::): 


*Le top des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

NoSmokingPierre FauconnierProgElecTrawsrcal1_24dourouc05Jeannot45jreaux62LittleWhitechrtophe


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Ce sont les Community Manager et le Comit De Direction qui ont tabli la liste en examinant le travail de chaque responsable bnvole. Ils ont fait la distinction entre les responsables les plus actifs et les responsables actifs.

Voici donc la liste des responsables les plus actifs :
chrtophePierre FauconnierMickael BaronLittleWhiteRobin56

Et voici la liste des responsables actifs :
Arkham46djibrilAlcatz


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

dourouc05 - Livresvermine - Jeux concours


*Le top des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

Mickael BaronWinjeromeBouskAlcatzSerge TahUserLittleWhitechrtophethierrylervavavoum74

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dite, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top des blogueurs les plus actifs :*

Pierre FauconnierdanielhagnoulSergioMaster ex aequoLittleWhite ex aequobouye



*Le top des newsers les plus actifs :*

dourouc05LittleWhiteverminecomtois


*Le top des uploaders les plus actifs :*

verminepedro18


*Le top des correcteurs les plus actifs :*

ClaudeLELOUPescartefigue


*Le top des critiques les plus actifs :* <- C'est encore un peu nouveau !

C'est le classement des plus gros (en poids ?) critiques de livres.

dourouc05Vincent PETITsnake264 ex aequogorgonite ex aequoDavid Bleuse


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

Arkham46 - Prototype diteur WYSIWYG en ligneClaudeLELOUP - Relecture des anciens coursClaudeLELOUP - Relecture des newsf-leb - Aide  l'amlioration des QuizMickael Baron - Aide  la rorganisation de rubriqueMickael Baron - Coordinateur des runions de responsablesvermine - Aide  la rorganisation de rubriqueWinjerome - Aide  la rdactionWinjerome - Aide  la rorganisation de rubriquezoom61 - Cration des logos


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


Courage et bonne reprise !  ::chin::

----------


## f-leb

Dix-huitime dition, a commence  faire... Et on est toujours l ::D: 

Bravo  tous, plein de bonnes choses pour 2020 ::bravo::

----------

